# Tub Strength



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Our tub has the lower part and a raised section near the rear part of the tub shell (I am sure most of them are like this) and the raised part is where I have a question. If I was to put my foot on this section and press down with any weight, how much would it take to go through the plastic? Is it reinforced under this raised section, or does anyone know? It seems like of flexible last time I used it, and was concerned that if I lost my balance a bit and stepped there, would my foot go through?
Thanks for any insight on this concern.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I do know that on the 2005 23RS that it is reinforced under the raised section ... I just don't know by how much ... I am a little over 6' tall so i spend allot of time with one foot on the raised part so I can scrounch down under the shower head (which I have raised several inches higher anyway)...

But I would think that the raised portion would have the same weight capacity as the lower or there would have been some safety warning somewhere...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I just went and check mine and it does flex a bit
So I stood on it with one foot and all my weight(190)
and it flexed a good bit
So If I think if you lose your balance and just step there
to get your balance back you may be ok
I don't know if someone fell backward how it would hold up.
Just my $.02

Don


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

I thought the raised section was to sit on.







I know mine will hold up to a 225lb butt, or has so far.


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

> I thought the raised section was to sit on.


Now ee4308 represents the true Outbacker camping spirit. Any job being done around the campsite deserves some break time.

Has anyone completed a shower stall beverage holder mod?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Kenstand said:


> > I thought the raised section was to sit on.
> 
> 
> Now ee4308 represents the true Outbacker camping spirit. Any job being done around the campsite deserves some break time.
> ...


Of course it is to sit on. How or where else can you clean and clip your toe nails?? I think a drink holder may be going too far.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Of course I have thought about adding a full size shower .. and get id of the bathtub all together .. but I have a three year old that can actully take baths in the thing so I will have to wait to much later to try to make it bigger...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I know mine will hold up to a 225lb butt, or has so far.


The raised section of my 26RS held *my* _260_ pound butt.

They don't get much bigger than that!









Mark


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > I know mine will hold up to a 225lb butt, or has so far.Â
> 
> 
> The raised section of my 26RS held *my* _260_ pound butt.
> ...


272








and I'm the baby of the family.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Moosegut you're the baby








I couldn't resist









Don


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Mark and Scott,

*ROFLMAO* Did yall have to do a 40" regular house trailer door mod on your Outbacks?







If you did, hope you made some pics, cause me and the Crawfish might have to do the same shortly. lol









PS -Are yall grown, or still growing?


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> Mark and Scott,
> 
> *ROFLMAO* Did yall have to do a 40" regular house trailer door mod on your Outbacks?
> 
> ...


Just growing sideways. But I'm 6'5" so I carry it well.









No mod on the door (and 40 regular wouldn't cut it







)but I'm thinking about putting in one big skylight the length of the trailer so I can stand up straight. The only place I can stretch out is in the vents in the "living room" and bunk room. Can't tell you how many times I've hit my head going into and out of the bathroom.









There's a lot of big boys in this forum.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Are yall grown, or still growing?


Unfortunately, still growing. Pants get a little "wider" each year, it seems, but not longer.







BUT, my 2006 resolution is to stop growing sideways. At least it is now. Who knows what it will be next week.











> Can't tell you how many times I've hit my head going into and out of the bathroom.


BTW, don't have any trouble with my head bumping the ceiling. I'm 6'2" and have plenty of room in the 31RQS.

Big boys Unite!

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Shaela21,

I have actually stood on the raised portion of our tub, and it holds me fine. I would not worry about it.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

There's a lot of big boys in this forum.








[snapback]68913[/snapback]​[/quote]

Agree with that post! I think there are a lot of us "healthy" Outbackers here. I actually wear a size 36 pants, but a 38 feels so great I go ahead and buy 40's, (and then let them out) lol.


----------



## theroyz71 (Apr 9, 2006)

ee4308 said:


> There's a lot of big boys in this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree with that post! I think there are a lot of us "healthy" Outbackers here. I actually wear a size 36 pants, but a 38 feels so great I go ahead and buy 40's, (and then let them out) lol.








[snapback]68938[/snapback]​[/quote]

OMG That's funny!


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm 6'3" so I can't stand on mine to tell you how strong it is but I do know its not reinforced underneath with any framing as I've had my side panel off. If not for the skylight I'd walk like the Hunchback.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Kenstand said:


> > I thought the raised section was to sit on.
> 
> 
> Now ee4308 represents the true Outbacker camping spirit. Any job being done around the campsite deserves some break time.
> ...


Space travel. medical breakthroughs, nuclear power. All ideas are insignificant in comparison to the Shower Stall Beverage Holder

Ken you are truly brilliant.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You have enough Hot water to use a beverage holder?? Put it on the sink









John


----------

